# Meet Auggie!!!



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Trying to add pics, let me see if this one worked:


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Cute! He's so tiny! I don't know why, but I thought you were getting a standard. LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay, here come some more:

I seem to only be able to load one at a time.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Yup, one at a time.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Awwwww, what a happy family!
Auggie is very lucky poo!
Watching him grow on this forum will be such fun!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm...this is rather bizarre tonight....slow....


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

This is Auggie with his foster "mother", her son, and my daughter.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is cute!! Looks like your family is going to be very happy! Congratulations!
_


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Auggie at our house. Or not. LOL; let me see if I can get these to show up!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Playing with my daughter...it's letting me do a few at a time now


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks like a sweet little boy. I'm so happy for you. I know you have been looking and waiting for your poodle and now you have yours. Your kids are beautiful too! I always think that kids should grow up with pets to make their childhood complete.

Don't forget to update your profile details  You are no longer a future mini owner. You are a pawrent of a cute mini boy now.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My oh my! He is adorable and SMALL. Your daughter looks so happy with him. Maybe before I get too busy at the holidays, you should come out for a grooming lesson and see the different items you'll need to groom at home.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

awwwww he is cute..congrats again on your new addition.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh my! He is simply beautiful. That face is adorable. So So happy for you and your family!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

He is SO CUTE!! And you have a lovely family, human and canine


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

He's so cute, and you all look so happy to have him. Congrats on your new addition to your family!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay, first off your little girl is beautiful! And you new cutie looks alot like my boy


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, he's super cute!!! I love how his ears are shaded. Your family is just precious. It would be pretty special if your daughter got to have the same picture like your avatar....featuring Auggie of course.

He looks like he knows you are his forever family. Here's to many more wonderful memories.

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

HI Auggie!!! Nice to meet you!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition! Auggie is very cute.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my, he is beautiful. Mazel tov!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

A big congratulations! He looks like a little doll baby, what a sweetie. Your kids a adorable too. Here's to lots of fun with him over many, many years.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new furr baby!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

What a cutie pie ! Auggie has such a soft looking, wispy coat. 

A big CONGRATULATIONS to you and your family.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

All three are cutie pies! It looks like everyone's having fun.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Too cute! He looks like a happy little guy. You will have so much fun with him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is lovely - an looks as if he will fit into your family perfectly. I always feel pups - and children - are not really at home until they feel they can be just a little bit naughty, though, no matter how well brought up they have been! Now awaiting the stories of his escapades ...


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you, everyone! He IS small, smaller than what I went looking for, but I am actually loving his size. Right now, he is slightly over 12 inches at the shoulder. Not sure of his weight, yet. His foster mom said he shouldn't get over 15 lbs. Right now, it is great to be able to scoop him up quickly for housebreaking, etc.

Well. Yesterday was an interesting day. He had a few accidents, the first of which was under my husband's "watch." I kept him confined, tethered, etc. I thought I was watching him very closely, but he snuck out of view on me twice. Boy, those accidents happen quickly! I'm going to need to really tighten up on things today.

Then, on one of our trips outside yesterday, didn't he find some nice poop to roll in, (not his, by the way) and get all over his face! Again, I am standing there with him on a leash; happens quick. P.U. !!!! So, I gave him a bath and had to wash his collar and leash, too. The joys of living with dogs!

But, we have had some great times cuddling; he is very snuggly. My daughter and I give him lots of snuggles. It has been pure joy for my daughter. She has loved dogs from the very beginning. I think DOG was her first word! She is being soooo good with him. My son doesn't really like getting kisses in the face. He's not bothering with Auggie much, really, which is a good thing! But he says, "He's so cute!"

Let's see what today brings. He already made a quick poop on the basement floor as I fumbled with his leash. Drat!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's so sweet to see your family complete!! Auggie looks like he could be poster boy for affectionate, child-loving poodles!! I adore his trusting and loving expression, and his apricot tipped ears. Such a lovely little fur boy you've got---been waiting a long time to say that! And your children are just so adorable! Between Auggie, the trip to get him and Halloween, you must all be pooped. (Oh yeah, and about "poop," there's gonna be a lot more of that in your life! hehe) Enjoy your boy!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> My oh my! He is adorable and SMALL. Your daughter looks so happy with him. Maybe before I get too busy at the holidays, you should come out for a grooming lesson and see the different items you'll need to groom at home.


Thank you, I would love to make an appointment with you! What days are best?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

cutie poo! congrats!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome Auggie!



Skye said:


> Let's see what today brings. He already made a quick poop on the basement floor as I fumbled with his leash. Drat!



I like to carry puppies out for this very reason.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Your daughter is beautiful and she looks over the moon with her new puppy!!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

What a happy adorable family you have! Congratulations!


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

I love the name Auggie...Where is that from? I know I have heard it before
He is adorable and congrats!
As far as the poop...like FOrest Gump said, "It happens." :ahhhhh:


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I'm sure you said this before, but how old is he? I looked back through this thread, and I know you said he's around 12 inches and shouldn't be too much bigger than 15 lbs.

Our little guy is almost 8 lbs and I'd say around 9 inches tall right now (and he is 12 weeks old). 

Anyway, congrats on the new puppy! I'm super excited for you, and know exactly how you feel right about now!


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

So glad you finally posted some pictures!  He is adorable. So much hair!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Awwww how sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> He looks like a sweet little boy. I'm so happy for you. I know you have been looking and waiting for your poodle and now you have yours. Your kids are beautiful too! I always think that kids should grow up with pets to make their childhood complete.
> 
> Don't forget to update your profile details  You are no longer a future mini owner. You are a pawrent of a cute mini boy now.


Thanks for reminding me to update my details! I love how you wrote "pawrent", teeheehee!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

MyGirlAbby said:


> I love the name Auggie...Where is that from? I know I have heard it before
> He is adorable and congrats!
> As far as the poop...like FOrest Gump said, "It happens." :ahhhhh:


His name...actually, there is a Christian singer named Chris August, which made me think of Augustus, which made me think of "Auggie" and "Gus." I figure his nickname can be "Gus."


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

murieics said:


> I'm sure you said this before, but how old is he? I looked back through this thread, and I know you said he's around 12 inches and shouldn't be too much bigger than 15 lbs.
> 
> Our little guy is almost 8 lbs and I'd say around 9 inches tall right now (and he is 12 weeks old).
> 
> Anyway, congrats on the new puppy! I'm super excited for you, and know exactly how you feel right about now!


I just saw your pup; how beautiful!!!! 
Auggie is a little rescue pup; he weighs around 9 lbs. now. He looks like he will be on the small side; his foster "mother" said his brother was even smaller. He is a bit smaller than what I went looking for, but he has been great!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Awwhhh little Augie Gus Gus, and your kidlets are just adorable! Let the antics begin! Congratulations on completing your family, at least for now.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, Auggie is just adorable. Congartulations!!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

CUTE! He looks like he will get lots of attention.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He is adorable! So happy that you finally got your poodle! Sounds likes he's about the same size as Penny. She's 12 inches and about 8 lbs at almost 9 months. Don't remember how old you said Auggie was.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

penny_ann said:


> He is adorable! So happy that you finally got your poodle! Sounds likes he's about the same size as Penny. She's 12 inches and about 8 lbs at almost 9 months. Don't remember how old you said Auggie was.


Auggie is 6 months. They said at the vet today that he was close to 10 lbs. I asked about his spine, since I can really feel it, and they said he could stand to put on a little bit of weight. Under all his fur, he is a really little thing!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy was very skinny all the time she was growing - and then filled out almost too rapidly once she stopped!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

fjm said:


> Poppy was very skinny all the time she was growing - and then filled out almost too rapidly once she stopped!


Thank you, I will keep an eye on that! I know his foster mom let him eat along with the other dogs. He is not a food guarder AT ALL. I am wondering, though, without any competition, if he won't just put on some weight right away.


----------

